# P0016 and P2181 near 105k miles



## bowlofturtle (Sep 7, 2005)

Friend's jetta 2.5 got a CEL the other day. He asked me to pull the code. 

P0016 and P2181 

I also saw ABS and the traction control light ( SS with the car picture) 

P0016 crankshaft pos sensor is a hard fault and P2181 i assume is coolant sensor wasn't. 

These motors are chain driven so does that mean it jumped a teeth or two 

couldn't find a TSB or anything like that. Is there any quick way to check other then ripping the everything down.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

crank sensor is probably bad...basically only thing to do it replace the sensor your self and if that doesn't fix it, it needs to go to a dealer...basically they'll test the wiring back to the ecu...fix whats broken...it's MOST likely the sensor...I've seen the chains stretch..but it causes a **** load of misfires and other codes too...

the cooling system fault is a performance code for the range of the heating up and cooling down cycles...turn on the a/c...observe operation of the cooling fans...if they are running they are good...
if not it's likely they are shorted...and just not working...next you want to start the engine cold and find where the coolant is leaving the engine...the thermostat opens around 90 Celsius...if it feel like it's getting hot right away or feels like coolant is flowing through it then it's stuck open...if it takes a long time to reach temp...it's open...it's MOST likely going to need fans.

abs and traction are probably related to the crank position faults...this car sounds jacked up...it may need chains hahaaa


----------



## bowlofturtle (Sep 7, 2005)

it does seem like its misfiring, not like a dead miss but some can be felt. 

Car doesn't always start up, i held it cranking and floored it and it started up, that could be completely crank sensor related. I've seen this happen once on a VR6, same or similar fault, it ending up being off 1.5 teeth, stupid Vr6 motor needs a trans drop to do the chain. 


I dont know too much on the car. I know they bought it at 90k and now its acting up. ABS/traction control should have no relation to a CEL, 2 different systems but i dont have a VAG tool, just a basic scanner.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

you gotta be able to communicate with the abs module and everything to be able to accuratly diag. these systems...they are ridiculous... can disassemble the top cover to see if the chains on the cams are timed right...you gonna drop the tranny to do the rest of the timing stuff...it's the same kinda thing as the a vr

i would still do a crank sensor...before anything...I'm pretty sure you should be able to install the new part...clear the faults and fire it up...if thats the problem it will be solved with a new sensor...

p2181...is probably the fans...still


----------

